# Post Your Audio Setup !



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Interested to hear what audio upgrades you've gone with, or are planning to go with.

What caveats you came across. Are you happy with the SQ ? 

Post your car, the HU you're running with, the setup you've gone with, Which EQ ? which AMP. Stock speakers or upgraded. 

Share amoung us all. 

As for me? Well I'm planning to upgrade my RCD-510, but keeping the HU , hence this post ! :laugh:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

TheDoc46 said:


> Interested to hear what audio upgrades you've gone with, or are planning to go with.
> 
> What caveats you came across. Are you happy with the SQ ?
> 
> ...


SQ is a definable term, but if you're asking individuals their opinion on the SQ of their vehicle w/ their equipment it's not going to be very beneficial. What sounds good to A won't sound good to B, etc. etc. Not to say that there are not definitely speakers that will yield/produce quality sound. But the processor and/or amplifiers and source unit have a large part of that as well.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> SQ is a definable term, but if you're asking individuals their opinion on the SQ of their vehicle w/ their equipment it's not going to be very beneficial. What sounds good to A won't sound good to B, etc. etc. Not to say that there are not definitely speakers that will yield/produce quality sound. But the processor and/or amplifiers and source unit have a large part of that as well.


As is anything and everything in life, when an individual opinion is asked ! Anyway keeping it simple, are you happy with the SQ after you spent out all that money.. Yes or no.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

My system is listed in my signature. Overall I'm happy. Still not entirely happy with bass. Right now I'm waiting for warmer weather so the fiberglass will set properly. I'm going to go with either a JL 10w3 or an IDQ 10. I have a 5 channel amp but using it in 3 channel mode. The rear speakers are connected to the factory HU and I keep them faded all the way down unless someone is actually in the back. 

If I was doing it all again I'd order the car without NAV and use an aftermarket HU


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i have the kenwood kdc-x995 headunit factory mk4 speakers 2 10in comps in the trunk and a kicker 500w amp overall it costed me 650$ and i love it it has great sound at all frequencies and really can thump when i want it to the best part of the whole system though is the head unit it made night and day difference


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

HU: AVIC-Z130BT
Front Stage: Infinity Kappa 6.75" components (60.9CS)
Rear Stage: Infinity Kappa 6.75" 3-way coaxial (63.9i)
LFE: Rockford Fosgate 12" T2 in a custom ported enclosure.
Mono: Rockford Fosgate T1000-1BDCP
4 Ch.: Rockford Fosgate T400-4

Extremely happy with the response of the full range speakers, the tweeter construction yields a rather bright tweeter, but can easily be adjusted.

LFE is clean, hits extremely hard, and has great response.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a budget setip that performs well for what I desire.

Image Dynamics 6.5 components up front
CDT 6.5 mid bass drivers in the rear
Precision Power s580.4 amp
Alpine deck

Lots of dynamat in the doors and rear quarter panels

I just got everything in recently but I am very happy with this setup. Soundstage is great in the front and the mid drivers in the rear produce enough bass for me. I miss having a sub but thats just not on my lit of priorities right now. I need to get some fine tuning done now.


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

That was an old set up.

Currently I am working on.

2 runs of 1/0 gauge

1 XS power D3400
2 XS power XP3000s
Either a 3k US Amp, or a 5K amp. Haven't decided.
380 amp Iraggi alternator (for a chevy but am going to machine brackets for my jetta)

2 12" Sundown z.3s with upgrades Nightshade cones/coils

Wanted to do an Ascendant Audio Mayhem 18" But my box builder said the trunk won't allow the 18 to breathe properly.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jockhater2 said:


> That was an old set up.
> 
> Currently I am working on.
> 
> ...


Could just get a DC power, that's what I have. After using Iraggi, DC power, mechman, etc. I'd say DC power is :thumbup: direct fit too


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

NFrazier said:


> Could just get a DC power, that's what I have. After using Iraggi, DC power, mechman, etc. I'd say DC power is :thumbup: direct fit too


Except the largest alternator all of those companies make for jetta are 260-270 amps.

So instead I bought the largest alternator I could fine for a good price.
I might think about installing a second 1 in the future.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jockhater2 said:


> Except the largest alternator all of those companies make for jetta are 260-270 amps.
> 
> So instead I bought the largest alternator I could fine for a good price.
> I might think about installing a second 1 in the future.


...I have a 320A alt, 230 at true idle from DC power. A lot of Iraggi alts are just rewound factory alternators w/ a smaller pulley to increase output. The ones I've seen from Iraggi don't really have a decent amount of output at idle compared to the advertised maximum output.


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

NFrazier said:


> ...I have a 320A alt, 230 at true idle from DC power. A lot of Iraggi alts are just rewound factory alternators w/ a smaller pulley to increase output. The ones I've seen from Iraggi don't really have a decent amount of output at idle compared to the advertised maximum output.


Where did you find a 320 for an MK2? The most I could find was a 270 from DC and mechman.

I already know the idle output for the 380. Its 200.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jockhater2 said:


> Where did you find a 320 for an MK2? The most I could find was a 270 from DC and mechman.
> 
> I already know the idle output for the 380. Its 200.


Oh my bad, totally overlooked your car. Haha, thought it was a MK4. Sorry.


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

NFrazier said:


> Oh my bad, totally overlooked your car. Haha, thought it was a MK4. Sorry.


The largest DC has is a 260. But it doesn't matter really. Because like I said. The one I bought is for a chevy. But will make brackets to mount it.


----------



## Vidgamer (May 15, 2011)

I have a 2011 Golf TDI with the Premium 8 system.

I just finished replacing the front speakers with Polk Audio DXi 6500 speakers. I think the sound quality is improved, but not as night-and-day as I expected. Even so, I am enjoying the smoother sound, as I think the stock tweets were pretty harsh.

No amp -- the speakers are efficient enough for there to be plenty of loudness.

The frequency response is pretty uneven for both before and after. But the sound is smoother and bass is more detailed. The biggest loss is the low-end bass. :banghead: This is probably a deal-breaker for most people. If you planned on adding a sub, then it doesn't matter.

I'm sure that things would be better if replacing everything and adding a sub, but then I only spent about $200. 

If I were to do it all over again, I would consider just replacing the tweets, although that would be trickier to tune (probably requiring an l-pad). As it is, at least the component set is designed to work together with the matching crossover, and I enjoy hearing the details in the music.


----------



## GtiJrock (Oct 10, 2007)

My Setup:

HU: JVC KW-NX7000
Fronts: Infinty Kappa 60.9CS( Comp.)
Rears: Infinity Kappa 62.9l
Sub: 15" Incriminator Audio FlatLyne Sub. 750RMS
Amps: Kicker 750.1 and RE XTX 800.4
Electrical: Optima Yellow Top and Big 3

Love being heard a Block away


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

GtiJrock said:


> My Setup:
> 
> HU: JVC KW-NX7000
> Fronts: Infinty Kappa 60.9CS( Comp.)
> ...


That's cuz the audiowave doesn't develop in your car with a car that small and a woofer that large.  just playin around.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll play... the build is done, but the "finished" photos are trash due to HD failure :facepalm:
I'll reshoot (and maybe redo some work, like moving the 4"s up to the A-pillars) in the spring/summer.

Here's my build log:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5394566-John-Reid-s-JSW-audio-system-build&highlight=Audio

Quote from 1st page for those that don't want to click through:

Equipment:

*JDM Pioneer Carrozzeria DEH-P01* for the head unit, speakers are Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia 3 way... tweeters in A-pillars, 4" L4SE midrange in the kick panels, and an 8" L8SE mid-bass either in the stock speaker area in the doors or under the front seats in fiberglass enclosures. 

The tweeters and midranges will be driven by a *JL Audio HD 600/4* 4 channel, and the mid-basses will also get a 600/4, bridged to get 300 watts to each. *Two IDQ 15"s* will be in 1.5 cubic foot fiberglass enclosures on either side of the cargo area side walls, hidden from view. They will be driven by a *JL HD 700/1* monoblock with a remote level control knob that I'll install in the panel by the light switch. 

All this will be actively controlled by the head units' processing. The amps and crossover will be installed in the "hidden" storage area directly behind the fold-down rear seats, with fans to draw cool air from the cabin and route the hot air into the spare tire section. The spare tire will be completely useable, as will the storage area on top of the spare. 

The entire car is extensively deadened with multiple layers of mass loading material to kill vibrations, and a 1/2 inch of ensolite over that to fight airborne noise. The car's already pretty quiet, but it's a mausoleum now... until the stereo powers on. Arm and nose hairs move. 

The goal was a system that could play loud without ear fatigue, and to have as few tactile cues from any of the speaker mounting locations so the listener can't tell where the sound comes from (no vibrations from the kick panels, or door panels if the mid basses get mounted there). Speaker aiming and path length distances as close to equal as possible will make the sound stage seem as if the music is located a bit in front of the windshield...

It sounds... well, :laugh:


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

No pics, but mk4 gti, with factory head unit. 
Focal 165 vr in fiberglass kicks
3 focal 27v1 in sealed fg enclosure in trunk area
Elemental designs nine.5 running active on fronts
Rockford 3sixty.2 to process all
With iSimple iPod controller.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well my setup on a new 2012 CC is as follows

VW Premium VIII HU
Audison Bit/10
JL XD700/5 5 channel amp, powering the OEM speakers and final channel powering a 10" JL Audio Sub.

Yes I'm very happy with the setup.


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sundown Z.3 with NS cone/coils. This model weights 50lbs the NS (competition model) weights 60lbs

























XS Power XP3000 battery. Weights 72lbs and rests at 13.03volts


----------



## YellowC4S (Aug 15, 2004)

*2012 GTI Autobahn*

Factory HU to Factory DSP/AMP to Audison BitOne to Zuki Eleets 4ch(front active stock Dynaudio) and Zuki Eleets 5ch Hybrid(rear active stock Dynaudio and RE Audio SX 10" sub in 1.1cuft sealed enclosure)


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

*My Audio Setup*

Well, since theres a thread that tailors to my main area of interest (Car Audio):

2 - 15" Soundstream SPL160's 
2 - HiFonics ISIS VII amps
2 - HiFonics ULYSSIS VII amps (boards are inside the ISIS chassis) 
Incase thats not clear, 2 amp chassis (ISIS) but inside it has an ISIS Board and a ULYSSIS Board.

so 4 amps, 2 chassis.

soon to be:

1-deep cycle marine battery
2 - 1 Farad Caps
False floor etc.

If i ever get around to posting pictures ill post my Subwoofer Board build... a whole week to make a board fit in my MK4 Jetta trunk against the frame where the seats are.... hoping to be in amature comp's this summer... provided on cash flow 

BTW, im aware of the age of these components, theyre all mint condition. they come from the ultimate days of Car Audio late 80's-early 90's.... 

oh and one other treat... soon to be an Alpine 7909 Head unit. greatest of them all!!


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Old school Soundstream FTW.:thumbup:

You doing infinite baffle? 
I used to run 4 Soundstream SS10RLimited editions ("The Velvet Hammer") in an IB setup for 15years:









2 Ref 500s running the subs, 2 Ref 300s for the front stage. So sweet.


----------



## jokers10 (Sep 11, 2011)

HU: Kenwood DDX418
Front Stage: Factory Monsoon (Not sure, because I haven't removed the door panels yet)
Rear Stage: Factory Monsoon (Not sure, because I haven't removed the door panels yet)
LFE: 2 x Sundown SA-12D4 in a PWK designed enclosure
Bass Amp: Sundown SAX-1200D
Mids and Highs Amp: Factory Monsoon (Probably upgrade to a Sundown SAX-100.4)

I love it as is, but I want a better mid range punch, and want the AVIC-Z140BT.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

all that plus alpine type r components front & rear


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

John Reid said:


> Old school Soundstream FTW.:thumbup:
> 
> You doing infinite baffle?
> I used to run 4 Soundstream SS10RLimited editions ("The Velvet Hammer") in an IB setup for 15years:
> ...


 yeah infinite baffle... i wish you still had those subs, i would run my 2-15's AND those 4-10s. im trying to find 3 so that i can hang them from the top deck like your two.. cuz the SS12R's are even more rare


----------



## roofis119 (May 28, 2011)

I hate when people get so anal about this **** and post there opion about your topic lol 
Anyway i didnt want anything crazy that would be to hard to get out cuz i go threw cars super fast lol

Sony head unit  
4 gauge power kit from kicker 
Opt battery 
Alpine 6 inch rounds and 1 inch tweets 
Polk audio 880 and a polk dvi dvc 12 in spec ported box
Sub cut down to 2 ohms for 500 rms for the amp 
1.5 frad


----------

